# M-drol questions



## spartan0502 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok I'm 15 years old 5'8 156 and looking to use m-drol for football. I was just wondering what i should be doing, how much I should be taking, what else I should take with it, and what kind of side effects there will be at my age. Goals for March, bench-235 squat-425 deadlift-450. Thanks.


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 4, 2008)

spartan0502 said:


> Ok I'm 15 years old 5'8 156 and looking to use m-drol for football. I was just wondering what i should be doing, how much I should be taking, what else I should take with it, and what kind of side effects there will be at my age. Goals for March, bench-235 squat-425 deadlift-450. Thanks.



No
No
No
No
No

You are not old enough. Don't even consider this


----------



## spartan0502 (Dec 4, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> No
> No
> No
> No
> ...



Yes, I know that, but I'm probably going to take it anyway. So....


----------



## zombul (Dec 4, 2008)

So you don't mind being fd up and not being able to make gains later in life? No ones going to condone or help you f yourself up. This falls under the category of stupid. Now that you know that I feel you'll make the right choice  and not do that because I don't belive your stupid.


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 4, 2008)

bad idea 
bad bad bad idea
here's some interesting stuff for ya





YouTube Video











YouTube - Steroids and Teens: The Facts vs. Myths of Teenage Steroid U


----------



## zombul (Dec 4, 2008)

Good vid.


----------



## ironbull (Dec 4, 2008)

at your age all you need is protien and food
i started lifting at age 15 with a good diet started benching 130lbs and in 12 months was benching 200lbs+


----------



## spartan0502 (Dec 4, 2008)

Im sure you guys are right, and i have no idea what I'm talking about, it could wait 2 or 3 year I guess, but what should i be taking, right now im on NaNo Vapor, Cell Drive, and Mass xxx. Is that awful for me?


----------



## ironbull (Dec 4, 2008)

spartan0502 said:


> Im sure you guys are right, and i have no idea what I'm talking about, it could wait 2 or 3 year I guess, but what should i be taking, right now im on NaNo Vapor, Cell Drive, and Mass xxx. Is that awful for me?



all you need to grow is food even with steroids if you dont eat you won't grow 
also get enough sleep and don't overtrain
what type of workout are you following? the school football workout im guessing


----------



## spartan0502 (Dec 4, 2008)

ironbull said:


> all you need to grow is food even with steroids if you dont eat you won't grow
> also get enough sleep and don't overtrain
> what type of workout are you following? the school football workout im guessing



Well the lifting as a team doesn't start for a while, but one of my friend's dad used to be a bodybuilder  and won a few comps, and owns a gym so I've been goin there 5 times a week for the past 2 months. So he tells me what to do.


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 4, 2008)

spartan0502 said:


> Well the lifting as a team doesn't start for a while, but one of my friend's dad used to be a bodybuilder  and won a few comps, and owns a gym so I've been goin there 5 times a week for the past 2 months. So he tells me what to do.



well tell us what you do there. Let us know your routine. 5 days a week may be too often if you want to grow. Also, what does your diet look like? What are you current macros?


----------



## spartan0502 (Dec 4, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> well tell us what you do there. Let us know your routine. 5 days a week may be too often if you want to grow. Also, what does your diet look like? What are you current macros?



Monday- chest, tris 
tuesday- shoulders, bis
Wendesday- legs, abs
thursday- off
Friday- back, footwork
saturday- speed
Diet nothing special take nano vapor before and creatine after. protein after workout and before bed.


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 4, 2008)

spartan0502 said:


> Monday- chest, tris
> tuesday- shoulders, bis
> Wendesday- legs, abs
> thursday- off
> ...



Diet possibly the MOST important factor in training. If you want to see results with or without steroids you need to have a solid diet. Can you give us an example of what you eat daily?


----------



## spartan0502 (Dec 4, 2008)

ya I'm no very consistent with that. What would you suggest. Providing I'm looking to gain weight and increase my bench I'm seeing amazing improvement in my squat and deadlift but not in my bench. Thanks.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2008)

spartan0502 said:


> Im sure you guys are right, and i have no idea what I'm talking about, it could wait 2 or 3 year I guess, but what should i be taking, right now im on NaNo Vapor, Cell Drive, and Mass xxx. Is that awful for me?



No, you should wait till after at least 21 to take any steroids. I won't tell you why just yet, I will let you research that yourself. There is plenty of info on here about it if you search.


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 5, 2008)

spartan0502 said:


> ya I'm no very consistent with that. What would you suggest. Providing I'm looking to gain weight and increase my bench I'm seeing amazing improvement in my squat and deadlift but not in my bench. Thanks.



Read the stickies in the diet and nutrition section of these forums. Look at bulking


----------



## zombul (Dec 5, 2008)

I hate posting eat everything, but your another case that may want to just eat alot. Lift hard and spend alot of time on deadlifts, and squatts. You may also hit the leg press and do some bench pressing but if you just want to train for strength then focus on those lifts and build around them. Don't neglect how important food is. I know this is a supplement forum and you want info on supplements but the truth is in your case food IS your best option bro.


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 6, 2008)

zombul said:


> I hate posting eat everything, but your another case that may want to just eat alot. Lift hard and spend alot of time on deadlifts, and squatts. You may also hit the leg press and do some bench pressing but if you just want to train for strength then focus on those lifts and build around them. Don't neglect how important food is. I know this is a supplement forum and you want info on supplements but the truth is in your case food IS your best option bro.



FOOD = #1 Supplement if you ask me. We are giving him what he wants. He will grow more from just eating right than taking M-drol and not eating right. AND he probably won't kill himself with eating. The M-drol would kill him (melodramatic much?)


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 6, 2008)

dg806 said:


> No, you should wait till after at least 21 to take any steroids. I won't tell you why just yet, I will let you research that yourself. There is plenty of info on here about it if you search.




I agree here 100% I may even suggest 23 or older.


----------



## spartan0502 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, I know its bad at my age and did some research, but what will actually happen to me. I know a couple of my friends who tried it screwed up their nipples, even with estrogen blockers, and they told me the effects didn't last. One of my buddies even said he was benching 360 at the beginning of summer, and now thats hes off it, hes struggling at 315.


----------



## spartan0502 (Dec 6, 2008)

I also asked my dad, and he said he'd get me a nutritionist.


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 6, 2008)

spartan0502 said:


> Yes, I know its bad at my age and did some research, but what will actually happen to me. I know a couple of my friends who tried it screwed up their nipples, even with estrogen blockers, and they told me the effects didn't last. One of my buddies even said he was benching 360 at the beginning of summer, and now thats hes off it, hes struggling at 315.



oh... they THINK the effects didn't last...

but this just means they are gyno sensitive and givin another cycle, they could develop some serious breast tissue


other sides include 

high blood pressure
high cholesterol
low HDL level
toxic liver
gyno
acne
kidney problems
low natural test levels
botched endocrine system

im sure the list goes on


----------



## nni (Dec 6, 2008)

chemical changes in your brain.


----------



## ironbull (Dec 6, 2008)

nni said:


> chemical changes in your brain.


could you eleborate?


----------



## spartan0502 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> oh... they THINK the effects didn't last...
> 
> but this just means they are gyno sensitive and givin another cycle, they could develop some serious breast tissue
> 
> ...



No, I didn't mean the side effects. I meant the bench going down part, he didn't keep his lifts. That can't be how it's supposed to work, is it?
Also anything can happen with any drug, it doesn't mean it's going to. Plus, high bp, cholesteral, HDL, and acne are reversable, Right? And everyone reacts differently to things. I'm not saying I'm going to take the stuff, I just did some homework and am pretty curious.


----------



## nni (Dec 6, 2008)

ironbull said:


> could you eleborate?



there is a blossoming area of research examining the effect of steroid use on the adolescent brain. they are seeing changes especially with aggression and depression. not enough to claim it as a guarantee, but enough to mention it as a possible result.


----------



## nni (Dec 6, 2008)

spartan0502 said:


> No, I didn't mean the side effects. I meant the bench going down part, he didn't keep his lifts. That can't be how it's supposed to work, is it?
> Also anything can happen with any drug, it doesn't mean it's going to. Plus, high bp, cholesteral, HDL, and acne are reversable, Right? And everyone reacts differently to things. I'm not saying I'm going to take the stuff, I just did some homework and am pretty curious.



it is all on the user. you need to keep lifting hard and eating right during pct. once you let down, so will the results. pct is not a time to wind down, many people do this and lose gains.


----------



## spartan0502 (Dec 6, 2008)

nni said:


> it is all on the user. you need to keep lifting hard and eating right during pct. once you let down, so will the results. pct is not a time to wind down, many people do this and lose gains.



Sorry, I don't follow. Can you explain?


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 6, 2008)

during PCT some of the result may be lost due to the lowered level of test...

but in my opinion if you are still lifting heavy, and still giving your body full recovery, and proper nutrition

almost all of the gains can be retained

however

recovery times will be slightly longer after the cycle
and nutritional requirement slightly different

not to mention the actual PCT must be executed properly to ensure proper return to normal natural test levels



so
if not done correctly

you could gain a little fat on the cycle
grow breasts
and loose all your muscle and strength gains afterward

leaving you fatter
bustier
and not much stronger...


----------



## peevyneulse (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Your site is very helpful. Really it is very useful!*

Hello
I've just registered to say your site is very useful and nicely done!
Thank you very much for your work.

Cheers!

Sorry for offtopic.


----------



## honkeie (Dec 11, 2008)

Its scary to see that some people are willing to do ANYTHING to get mass.


----------



## crolls (Apr 21, 2010)

*please help*

Okay, i'm a teen and have done a few cycles of m-drol only with milk thistle as the cycle assist. I actually finished a cycle a few weeks ago.  I already know how bad it is and i'm f*cked and all that stuff, but i'd like to know what i can do -now-.  I haven't had any noticible side affects besides chest and back acne.  I've read up on PCT's and SERMS and stuff like that but what should i get now? as in pct i assume.  friend told me to get novedex XT which i think i'm going to get and after that be done with everything besides regular supps.  Just wanting some help on what to get please. 

-Thanks


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 29, 2010)

You would be best served making an appointment with an endocrine doc and getting your blood tested to see where your levels are.  You may be able to head off some damage.


----------



## Jets33 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm taking m drol and i wanna know if i should take anything else after each cycle


----------



## GMO (Jan 21, 2011)

The two greatest risks at your age are stopping your growth and screwing up your endocrine system.  Basically, you could end up a limped d**k midget working in a circus, but not even being able to bang the bearded lady b/c you have no testosterone production.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sparten- Avoid prohormones/aas at your age. Its not worth the side effects and long term effects it can have on someones hormone levels at that age. I think the scariest thing is that it can lead to erectile dysfunction because your hormones will be completely out of whack. I have a buddy who is experiencing this now and he's 25 years old! Stay with natural supplements until your old enough, its just not worth the risk, and there are plenty of other options out there. email me if you want to discuss. btex34n88@aol.com


----------



## bodydwl (Jan 22, 2011)

no do not take it at that age


----------



## GMO (Jan 22, 2011)

crolls said:


> Okay, i'm a teen and have done a few cycles of m-drol only with milk thistle as the cycle assist. I actually finished a cycle a few weeks ago.  I already know how bad it is and i'm f*cked and all that stuff, but i'd like to know what i can do -now-.  I haven't had any noticible side affects besides chest and back acne.  I've read up on PCT's and SERMS and stuff like that but what should i get now? as in pct i assume.  friend told me to get novedex XT which i think i'm going to get and after that be done with everything besides regular supps.  Just wanting some help on what to get please.
> 
> -Thanks



Take Nolvadex (The real stuff, not XT) 20/20/10/10.  Then pray that you recover ok and stay away from that crap until you are 23 or so.


----------



## dworld (Jan 26, 2011)

M Drol (Superdrol) is perhaps one of the most powerful compound legally available and also one of the most toxic...should definitely wait until you're older..just my opinion


----------



## MDR (Jan 26, 2011)

spartan0502 said:


> No, I didn't mean the side effects. I meant the bench going down part, he didn't keep his lifts. That can't be how it's supposed to work, is it?
> Also anything can happen with any drug, it doesn't mean it's going to. Plus, high bp, cholesteral, HDL, and acne are reversable, Right? And everyone reacts differently to things. I'm not saying I'm going to take the stuff, I just did some homework and am pretty curious.



M-Drol is a full-blown anabolic steroid.  It is also very harsh on your body.  You can't take it for longer than 3-4 weeks for a reason.  Well-known for many sides, some permanent.  You have a high level of testosterone at your age.  The fact is, you do not need Steroids at this point.  Focus on cleaning up your diet and reaching your natural potential until you are at least 21.  Don't think short-term, think long term.  If you take a shortcut at 15, it will affect your growth potential later in your lifting career.  I really hope you make the right decision.


----------



## braveand (Jan 26, 2011)

spartan0502 said:


> Ok I'm 15 years old 5'8 156 and looking to use m-drol for football...


What a f*****g joke is this?!?

I have many cycles under my belt and I would never consider SD because is to harsh and if you are not a BBPro you really don't need it..


----------



## jgoldfond7 (Apr 1, 2011)

Should I take mdrol need to know ASAP as much advice. Been lifting for a month now go the gym wit boys get sore seen muscling developing I take musclejuice weight gainer and Wat 6 meals a day gained a lot of weight which helps I'm 18 and weight bout 160-165 and am 6'1. I'm a little nervous but wanna do just one cycle that's it nothing more willing to go all out to protect body drinkinglots of water milk thustle,pct whole 9 yards many kids my age do harsh worse things and seen fine need to no I don't wanna fyck up my life in future someone help me out here.


----------

